# Help with VLANS



## balanga (Feb 21, 2018)

I would like to set up a DHCP server for testing but want to leave my pfSense box in place. That is my DHCP server for my LAN so don't want to break my LAN. I thought that the best way of doing this would be by configuring VLANS on my smart switch  and creating a two port virtual LAN. Unfortunately I can't get my head around how to do this. I have looked at various instructions.

Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------

